
Heroic IT folks in NYC hauling fuel to keep servers alive shut down by unions - tjic
https://twitter.com/spolsky/status/264005839415803904
======
lmm
Good for the unions. Expecting workers to haul diesel up a slippery stairwell
is dangerous and exploitative; even if they're supposedly volunteers it's very
easy for bosses to pressurize underlings into feeling like they have to do
such a thing.

You can live without your internet cool stuff for a few days.

